# Haftpflicht Teichfolie tauschen



## Dan13lDD (5. Juli 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe folgendes Problem:
Mein Schwager hat es gut gemeint und LED-Spieße in den Sandbereich meines Teiches gesteckt, dabei aber leider die Teichfolie darunter erwischt. Er hat 6 Spieße eingesteckt, davon sind meiner Einschätzung nach 3-4 Löcher entstanden.

Er hat es nun seiner Haftpflichtversicherung gemeldet und wir haben uns an eine Teichbaufirma gewendet, die uns einen Kostenvoranschlag für den Tausch der Teichfolie zukommen lassen möchte.
Die Haftpflichtversicherung hat uns jedoch bereits mitgeteilt, dass ab ca. 1.000€ Schadenshöhe ein Gutachter vorbeigeschickt werden müsse. Die Teichbaufirma hat uns vorgeschlagen, dass man die Teichfolie ja auch kleben könnte. Dies möchte ich jedoch vermeiden, da ich selbst schlechte Erfahrungen mit Klebestellen gemacht habe.

Daher meine Fragen an euch:
-> Würdet ihr auch 3-4 Löcher kleben oder würdet ihr auch lieber die Teichfolie tauschen? (Bei 3-4 Löchern ist das Risiko ja schon hoch, dass eine Klebestelle nicht hält).
-> Wie schätzt ihr die Gesamtkosten in etwa ein für 40 Kois aus dem Teich holen, Pflanzenzone herausholen (ca. 5 Pflanzen), ca. 2/3 des Wassers wegen der guten Qualität zwischenlagern, Teichfolie tauschen, Wasser wieder rein Pflanzenzone neu anlegen und die 40 Kois wieder rein?

Danke euch schon einmal im Voraus für eure Antworten!

Daniel


----------



## Mushi (5. Juli 2017)

Wenn sich der Vorgang so ereignet hat, kannst Du den Gutachter der Versicherung ruhigen Gewissens kommen lassen.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Dan13lDD (5. Juli 2017)

Hallo Mushi,
danke für deine Antwort. Ich habe auch weniger Angst vor dem Gutachter selbst, als vielmehr vor seinem Ergebnis die Schadensregulierung betreffend.
Nicht, dass er der Meinung ist: Jaa, könnte man ja kleben
Denn Kleben kommt für mich absolut nicht in Frage. Sowohl aus optischen Gründen als auch aus Gründen der Haltbarkeit.

Grüße
Daniel


----------



## troll20 (5. Juli 2017)

Schau dir mal die aktuelle Baudoku von Holger @muh.gp an.
Swimmingpool aus dem Baumarkt für 200,- max mit Aufbau die 8000 Liter rüber Pumpen ca 2 Stunden. Fische umsetzen 2 Stunden, Belüftung nicht vergessen. Dann Restwasser abpumpen nochmal 4 Stunden und der erste Tag ist um. Wenn es nur ein paar Pflanzen sind können die solange in Bottichen oder Regentonnen geparkt werden, wärend des Ablassen. 
Folie Austauschen je nach der Beckenform evtl. die alte drunter lassen spart Entsorgung und bietet doppelt Schutz von unten 1 - 2 Tage. Und dann nochmal alles zurück in einem Tag.
Damit hast du gut 4 Tage a 2 Leute plus Material.
Das wird mit 1000€ schnell knapp. Grob gerechnet Stunde Fa. Mit 50€ x 2 Leute x 8 Stunden am Tag x 3 Tage = 2400,00 €

Flicken wenn ich die Chance auf neue Folie habe incl. Gewährleistung würde ich nicht riskieren um dann evtl. auch den mehrfachen Stress für die Tiere und damit einhergehenden Problemen wenn es doch nicht hält....
Ich sag nur Murphi, das was passieren könnte wird auch irgendwann eintreten....


----------



## muh.gp (5. Juli 2017)

Für mich wäre der Fall klar. Kostenvoranschlag anfordern, Gutachter kommen lassen, Vergleich mit dem Versicherer und die Entschädigung einkassieren. Dann die Löcher flicken bzw. flicken lassen (was hast du für eine Folie?), Sand drüber (war ja wohl auch so, weshalb ich auch die optischen Einschränkungen nicht verstehe...) und von der Kohle zwei oder drei richtig geile Koi kaufen... 

Ach ja, ich arbeite bei einer Versicherung... allerdings eher im Bereich Feuer und Brandschutz. Dennoch bestehen für mich Zweifel, ob ein kompletter Austausch gerechtfertigt wäre, zumindest dann, wenn fachmännisch repariert werden kann. Wenn mir der Sturm fünf Dachziegel wegbläst, kann ich ja auch nicht das ganze Haus neu eindecken. Nicht zu vergessen, dass je nach Alter der Folie vermutlich ein Abzug neu für alt vorgenommen wird.


----------



## DbSam (5. Juli 2017)

Hallo Daniel,

*hust*
also ehrlich gesagt, die Geschichte klingt etwas märchenhaft.
Was für Spieße müssen denn an den LED-Lampen dran sein, dass man diese einfach durch den Sand in die Folie 'einsteckt'?

Davon abgesehen und wie Frank geschrieben hat: Wenn es wirklich so war, dann lasse den Gutachter kommen.

Wenn geklebt werden soll ...
Zur Optik:
Diese sollte unter dem Sand keine Rolle spielen, gar keine.

Und wenn geklebt werden soll:
Wenn das richtig gemacht wird, dann hält das im Normalfall ewig.
Etwas Wasser ablassen, das sollte dafür ausreichend sein. Da müssen keine Fische umgesiedelt werden.
Dem Murphy würde ich in solch einem Fall keine große Bedeutung geben.


Gruß Carsten

Edit sagt:
Siehe auch Holgers Beitrag ...


----------



## Mushi (5. Juli 2017)

Wie Du den Schaden beseitigst, bleibt stets Deine Sache. Der Gutachter schaut, ob der Schadenshergang stimmig ist und bewertet die Höhe des Schadens. Nicht zu vergessen, ist ein Abzug aufgrund des Zeitwerts und der Abzug der MwSt. falls Du den Schaden selber behebst.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Dan13lDD (5. Juli 2017)

@muh.gp :
Für mich steht erst mal im Vordergrund, dass es den Fischen gut geht. 40 Kois sind ja auch nicht gerade ein Pappenstiel. Da ist mir die 1%-Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass eine Klebestelle aufgeht, schon zu hoch. Dass Sand darüber ist stimmt. Das hatte ich noch garnicht bedacht. Ich denke, auch wenn es fachmännisch repariert wird, ist es immer noch nicht so sicher wie es vorher war. Das Risiko ist einfach da. Die Frage ist, ob die Versicherung das auch berücksichtigt. Und da es 3-4 Löcher sind ist auch die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass was passiert, meiner Einschätzung nach relativ hoch. (Habe damit schon einmal schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht)

@Mushi:
Ja, wie ich den Scahden beseitige, bleibt meine Sache. Da hast du recht. Aber für die Versicherung ist es glaube ich ein Unterschied ca. 150€ für das Reparieren zu bezahlen oder 2.500€-3.500€ für das Austauschen der gesamten Folie.

@DbSam:
So sehen die Erdspieße aus:


----------



## muh.gp (5. Juli 2017)

Welches Material hat den die Folie? Jede Folie ist irgendwie verklebt, die kommt ja nicht am Stück aus der Maschine... bzw. viele Teichbesitzer lassen ihre Folie maßgenau einkleben.... hebt ewig, wenn richtig gemacht.


----------



## Mushi (5. Juli 2017)

Du reichst den Kostenvoranschlag ein und die Versicherung entscheidet. Mehr kannst Du eh nicht tun. 

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Dan13lDD (5. Juli 2017)

@muh.gp:
Habe eine 1mm PVC Folie

@Mushi:
Da wirst du wohl (leider) Recht haben.


----------



## DbSam (5. Juli 2017)

Dan13lDD schrieb:


> So sehen die Erdspieße aus


Oh, mal etwas, was nicht aus Plaste ist. Ist wirklich selten geworden.
Da muss ich meine Aussage korrigieren:
Dann bleibt wirklich nur dämliche Nachlässigkeit beim Umgang mit dem Hammer übrig. 
Ist manchmal unfassbar, soll es aber wirklich geben.

Siehe Frank ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## muh.gp (5. Juli 2017)

Dan13lDD schrieb:


> @muh.gp:
> Habe eine 1mm PVC Folie



Na, das sollte doch gehen... ist doch das 08/15-Produkt im Teichbau.

Viel Erfolg und halte uns auf dem laufenden, interessiert mich schon aus "beruflichen Gründen.


----------



## muh.gp (5. Juli 2017)

Und stell mal deinen Teich vor, klingt ja alles sehr interessant! Bilder wären schön!


----------



## Christine (5. Juli 2017)

Lass den Gutachter kommen, dann nimm die Kohle und bei der Gelegenheit baust Du dann einen Teich, der von der Größe auch zu 40 Koi passt...


----------



## teichinteressent (5. Juli 2017)

Warum soll die Klebestelle aufgehen? :grübel

Große Teiche werden nur geklebt!
Wir reden hier doch nur von einem Loch.


----------



## tosa (5. Juli 2017)

bei PVC ist eigentlich kleben das falsche Wort, die werden heiß verschweißt. und aus 1-2m Bahnen werden heutzutage ganze Teiche faltenfrei geschweißt. Und da reden wir von mehreren Metern von Nähten, dagegen sind die 4 kleinen Löcher eher zu vernachlässigen. Der Gutachter der Versicherung wird auch nicht dumm sein und mit Sicherheit genau diese Reparatur finanziell in Ansatz bringen. Bin gespannt.....


----------



## groecamp (5. Juli 2017)

Also... du bist zur Schadensminimierung verpflichtet... und wenn Schweißen bzw. Kleben stand der Technik ist dann musst du das so hinnehmen...PVC-schweißen ist nun mal Stand der Technik...jede Rollenfolie ist ja auch verschweißt....
und da der Schaden im oberen Bereich ist, ist da auch kein Problem und somit kostengünstig zu machen....besser wäre es gewesen nicht die große Lösung anzustreben sondern knapp unter den 1000,- € bleiben und diese dann abgreifen... der Gutachter kommt bestimmt auf viel weniger.

Bei einem Hagelschaden wird ja auch nicht das ganze Blech ausgetauscht und neu lackiert...Stand der Technik ist das herausziehen Dellen...


----------



## Dan13lDD (6. Juli 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
heute kam der Kostenvoranschlag, den ich bei einer Teichbaufirma beantragt hatte. Er beläuft sich auf 6.700€ (Nettobeträge für: Fische fangen und Quarantänebecken aufbauen 1100€, Pflanzen entnehmen, Folie tauschen, Pflanzenzone neu anlegen, Wasser einlassen, Kois umsetzen 2880€, Folie 1660€)

Ich habe mir mal Gedanken gemacht und sehe aus folgenden Gründen nicht, warum eine Reparatur durch Kleben in meinen Augen nicht sinnvoll ist (zumindest bei diesem Fall):
-> Klebestellen können wieder aufgehen, wenn es nicht 100% professionell ist
-> "Nur" normale Gewährleistung auf Reparatur -> Wenn nach 2 Jahren etwas mit der Klebestelle ist, muss auf eigene Kosten nochmal geklebt werden oder dann auf eigene Kosten die Folie getauscht werden
-> 15-jährige Garantie der Teichfolie geht flöten durch die Flickstellen


----------



## teichinteressent (6. Juli 2017)

Das war mir eigentlich klar, daß das mit den paar Tausend Euro nicht ausreicht. Die Folie kostet schon einen ordentlichen Happen.



> -> Klebestellen können wieder aufgehen, wenn es nicht 100% professionell ist


Warum läßt du es nicht vom Profi machen?


> -> 15-jährige Garantie der Teichfolie geht flöten durch die Flickstellen


Wo hast du das denn her?
Dann frag doch mal den Hersteller, wie er mit Löchern in der Folie umgeht!

Sorry, ich hoffe nur, das dieser Betrag abgelehnt wird. Ich möchte nämlich wegen so etwas keine höheren Beiträge zahlen.


----------



## Mushi (6. Juli 2017)

Dein Ansprechpartner bleibt die Versicherung. Wir können Dir nix genehmigen.


----------



## tosa (6. Juli 2017)

PVC-Folie wird nicht geklebt, PVC Folie wird geschweisst! Und kein Hersteller der Welt gibt dir 15 Jahre Garantie auf eine 1mm-Folie. Und was heißt nicht fachgerecht. Den Austausch der Folie läßt du doch auch eine GaLa-Bau-Firma durchführen. Dann frage mal den örtlichen Dachdecker, die schweissen ganze Dächer und Teiche mit Folie. Die können auch PVC-Folie schweissen.

https://www.netmeile.de/Verarbeitung-PVC-Teichfolien:_:16.html

Ich denke mal wenn der Gutachter kommt wirst du dein blaues Wunder erleben.


----------



## Wild (6. Juli 2017)

Hallo,
die Löcher sind doch im Uferbereich. Und selbst wenn da was aufgeht, läuft dein Teich nicht leer.
Ich finde es auch nicht in Ordnung wegen 4 kleine Löchern im Uferbereich die Versicherung mit über 6000,- € zu belasten.
Aber warte was der Gutachter meint.

Viele Grüße
Norbert


----------



## Dan13lDD (7. Juli 2017)

Ich danke euch sehr für eure Antworten.
Das mit dem Schweißen ist mir noch gar nicht so in den Sinn gekommen. Ich kannte bisher nur das Kleben (und das macht in meinen Augen aufgrund der Unzuverlässigkeit keinen Sinn).
Ist denn das Schweißen zuverlässig? Nicht, dass mir nach 5 Jahren wieder alles aufgeht.
Und kann das getan werden, während die Folie im Teich liegt?


----------



## center (7. Juli 2017)

Weiß gar nicht, warum du vorm schweißen/kleben so eine Angst hast?
Meine Teilfolie für den Rechteckteich ist aus mehreren Bahnen zusammengeklebt.
Da sind mehrere Meter Klebestellen.

Glaub auch nicht das eine Versicherung eine neue Folie bezahlt. Jede Poolfolie ist geklebt.
Und ein Schönheitsfehler wird's bei dir dann ja nicht werden, wenn ein Flicken drauf kommt.


----------



## Dan13lDD (7. Juli 2017)

Ich hatte an meinem alten Teich einmal ein Loch flicken lassen von einer Firma und nach 3 Jahren hatte sich bereits der Kleber gelöst bis schließlich das Wasser rausgelaufen ist.
Daher wehre ich mich etwas gegen das Kleben. Wenn es allerdings geschweißt wäre, wäre ja die Wahrscheinlichkeit geringer, dass da etwas aufgeht, oder?


----------



## mitch (7. Juli 2017)

Dan13lDD schrieb:


> Wenn es allerdings geschweißt wäre, wäre ja die Wahrscheinlichkeit geringer, dass da etwas aufgeht, oder?


kleben oder schweißen - beide Verfahren sind gut, wenn sie richtig ausgeführt werden.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (7. Juli 2017)

Hi Daniel,

wie alt ist die Folie im Teich denn?

MfG Frank


----------



## Dan13lDD (7. Juli 2017)

3 Monate


----------



## groecamp (7. Juli 2017)

Schau dir mal eine gekaufte Folie an mit einer Breite von ca. 6m .... was siehst du da? Eine Schweißnaht.... also alle breiten Folie werden zusammengeschweißt...und dafür gibt es auch noch Garantie. Selbst PVC-Rohre werden dauerhaft zusammengeschweißt....mit einem Kleber...grins

aber der Gutachter wird dir das schon klarmachen....Wasser ablassen bis zu den Löcher....trocknen und säubern...PVC-Kleber drauf...Flicken drauf...24 Std. warten...Wasser rein...fertig...Zeitauwand...2 Std. Materialkosten...50,-€ und fertig...


----------



## Mushi (7. Juli 2017)

So ist es.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (7. Juli 2017)

Dan13lDD schrieb:


> 3 Monate



Hi Daniel,

dann ist ein verschweißen von nen kleinen Loch durch nen Erdspieß, Gabelstiche ect. noch vollkommen problemlos möglich. Kritisch wird da ein verschweißen/verkleben erst wenn ne PVC-Folie schon ein paar Jahre im Teich liegt und recht steif und extrem verdreckt ist.

MfG Frank


----------



## DbSam (7. Juli 2017)

... wobei ein Verkleben auch nach 10 Jahren noch kein Problem ist.

Habe beim Rückbau meines 20 Jahre alten Teiches mal testweise an einem vor ca. 10 Jahren gesetzten Flicken gezerrt, welchen ich wegen einem 'wild gewordenen Spaten' setzen musste. 
Der ging erst unter Zuhilfenahme von Hilfsmitteln und mit grober Gewalt ab ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Teichfreund77 (7. Juli 2017)

Mein Teich wurde auch in Bahnen gelegt und dann geklebt.
Ich hätte keine Lust so eine Riesen Folie zu verlegen und dann die ganzen Falten.


----------



## Mr.DD (7. Juli 2017)

also jedem sollte doch klar sein, dass die versicherung niemals eine neue folie zahlen wird.wenn dir das kleben/schweißen nix ist, und die löcher am rand sind dann musst du das ufer eben neu gestallten damit die löcher draußen sind. ansonsten kannst du dich ja schonmal nach ner firma umschauen, die schweißt 
und zu dem "freund" will ich garnicht erst was sagen also zu dir... außer... selber schuld wenn man spieße in teich stecken will


----------



## tosa (7. Juli 2017)

also an der Folie von unserem über 10 Jahre alten Teich wurde ein Übergang zum neuen Teich angeschweißt, war gar kein Problem. Wenn die Naht krachen gehen würde, würden ca. 100.000l Wasser abfliessen, dazu ein Fischbestand in hohem 5-stelligen Bereich dran glauben. und vor 2 Jahren haben wir den Teich komplett aufgeschnitten und auf Schwerkraft umgebaut, auch das ging ohne Probleme. Und glaube mir, da waren wir auch verdammt vorsichtig!


----------



## Tottoabs (9. Juli 2017)

Dan13lDD schrieb:


> Denn Kleben kommt für mich absolut nicht in Frage. Sowohl aus optischen Gründen als auch aus Gründen der Haltbarkeit.


Dann könnt es sein das du kein Geld bekommst.

Gibt ja 5 -Jahre Gewährleistung zum Schutz. 

Ist ein bisschen so wie wenn dir einer ins fast neue Auto fährt........Bei einem kleinen Krazer bekommst du es Lackiert und keinen neuen Kotflügel und erst recht keinen neuen Wagen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. Juli 2017)

Hi Torsten,

ne Hersteller-/Gewährleistungsgarantie bringt bei so nem "mutwillig" verursachten Schaden aber nix.

MfG Frank


----------



## teichinteressent (9. Juli 2017)

Die Gewährlieistung bezieht sich wohl mehr auf die Reparatur.


----------



## Tottoabs (10. Juli 2017)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> ne Hersteller-/Gewährleistungsgarantie bringt bei so nem "mutwillig" verursachten Schaden aber nix.


 ich habe da eher an die Fachfirma gedacht, die das Loch klebt oder schweißt......die hat da eine Gewährleistung wie teichinteressent erkannt hat


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. Juli 2017)

ach so


----------



## Kentucky (10. Juli 2017)

Löcher am Teichrand sind absolut günstig für die 40 Fische, denn die erhöhen vollautomatisch die Menge der Wasserwechsel. 

Ich sehe nicht, weshalb die Versicherung einen Folienwechsel bezahlen sollte. Das wird sie mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht machen. Ich würde die Löcher schweißen lassen, und gut ist. Das Gedöns mit der Versicherung und Gutachter lohnt nicht.

Grüße,

Tanja


----------

